
Airbnb Raises $850M at $30B Valuation - daschaefer
http://www.wsj.com/articles/airbnb-raises-850-million-at-30-billion-valuation-1474569670
======
yitchelle
For the layman like me, raising this much money for a company that is founded
in 2008 sounds like it is still in the startup phase, and sustainability is
not achieved. Am I reading this correctly?

